# Rabbit manure compost



## TaylorBug (Feb 10, 2020)

I've done a little research and I know from experience that rabbit manure makes an excellent fertilizer- and can be spread fresh since it's not "hot". We spread it on our little 1/4 acre corn garden this summer and had EXCELLENT results with our crop. Since I raise rabbits and I'm expanding my operation, I might as well make something out of my manure since it's not really doing anything for me right now. Does anyone have any tips for composting? I'll definitely mix in organic food matters and maybe horse manure- that also is a good fertilizer (again, I know from experience) but it _must_ be composted or it will burn plants. 
Thanks! 
Taylor


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 10, 2020)

Do you already do a compost from your kitchen scraps?  We made one out of pallets.  It turned out pretty rustic, I like it.  We turn ours over quite a bit, because it breaks down very very fast.  Seems the more you put in, the less there is.  Perhaps we haven’t gotten the hang of it because now we give most of 5he scraps to animals.  We have started dumping our manure piles next to the garden now...since it’s getting too hot.  Then it’ll need time to rest before it can’t be mixed.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Feb 11, 2020)

TaylorBug said:


> I've done a little research and I know from experience that rabbit manure makes an excellent fertilizer- and can be spread fresh since it's not "hot". We spread it on our little 1/4 acre corn garden this summer and had EXCELLENT results with our crop. Since I raise rabbits and I'm expanding my operation, I might as well make something out of my manure since it's not really doing anything for me right now. Does anyone have any tips for composting? I'll definitely mix in organic food matters and maybe horse manure- that also is a good fertilizer (again, I know from experience) but it _must_ be composted or it will burn plants.
> Thanks!
> Taylor


Most aminal manure is great fertilizers... I can imagine rabbits are much convenient since most of the time it is dry round and firm. very manageable and easy to distribute... I agree.. keep up the good work..


----------



## TaylorBug (Feb 11, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Do you already do a compost from your kitchen scraps?  We made one out of pallets.  It turned out pretty rustic, I like it.  We turn ours over quite a bit, because it breaks down very very fast.  Seems the more you put in, the less there is.  Perhaps we haven’t gotten the hang of it because now we give most of 5he scraps to animals.  We have started dumping our manure piles next to the garden now...since it’s getting too hot.  Then it’ll need time to rest before it can’t be mixed.


No, we never have really done compost. I'm still working out the kinks on where to dump everything and how to manage it.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 11, 2020)

TaylorBug said:


> No, we never have really done compost. I'm still working out the kinks on where to dump everything and how to manage it.


We put our compost bin on the counter... very convenient... then we built the big bin outside right next to the garden. So we can just toss some in or out as needed


----------



## TaylorBug (Feb 11, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> We put our compost bin on the counter... very convenient... then we built the big bin outside right next to the garden. So we can just toss some in or out as needed


My mamaw kept a compost pile for a long time so I figured I would do something like that. She kept old ice cream pails and filled them with scraps to dump on her compost pile.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Feb 12, 2020)

TaylorBug said:


> No, we never have really done compost. I'm still working out the kinks on where to dump everything and how to manage it.


We have the same, we use pallets for that as well. I really like how it looks. and the way it works... I really love how pallets work..


----------



## TaylorBug (Feb 16, 2020)

Another question- does a composting mixture need to be sheltered or can it be out in the open? I'm worried about it when it rains (or worse, snows...).


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Feb 17, 2020)

TaylorBug said:


> No, we never have really done compost. I'm still working out the kinks on where to dump everything and how to manage it.


We have a lot of pallets here, I've already created a lot of things from the abundance of it. That I another excellent Idea. We will create one soon.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 17, 2020)

Are your rabbits in hutches or hanging wire cages? In a barn or in the open? Reason I ask is because chickens can do a great job of composting for you. They will eat dropped Feed, fly larva, scratch and keep it turned. Dig it out as needed and put on the garden. 

If in a barn, you can add on a chicken coop. If in outdoor hutches, run a fence around them and connect to the coop.


----------



## TaylorBug (Feb 18, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Are your rabbits in hutches or hanging wire cages? In a barn or in the open? Reason I ask is because chickens can do a great job of composting for you. They will eat dropped Feed, fly larva, scratch and keep it turned. Dig it out as needed and put on the garden.
> 
> If in a barn, you can add on a chicken coop. If in outdoor hutches, run a fence around them and connect to the coop.


They are in a set-up similar to hanging wire cages. I'm thinking of posting about my hutches when I get a new one built. Chickens could definitely get to the rabbit poop but.... we dont _have _any chickens right now  I want some laying hens really bad though


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Feb 19, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Are your rabbits in hutches or hanging wire cages? In a barn or in the open? Reason I ask is because chickens can do a great job of composting for you. They will eat dropped Feed, fly larva, scratch and keep it turned. Dig it out as needed and put on the garden.
> 
> If in a barn, you can add on a chicken coop. If in outdoor hutches, run a fence around them and connect to the coop.


when those rabbits of mine were small I've used hanging wire cages. I just get the manure and sprinkle it to the soil. yes... I agree... It's a very very good compost.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Feb 21, 2020)

TaylorBug said:


> I've done a little research and I know from experience that rabbit manure makes an excellent fertilizer- and can be spread fresh since it's not "hot". We spread it on our little 1/4 acre corn garden this summer and had EXCELLENT results with our crop. Since I raise rabbits and I'm expanding my operation, I might as well make something out of my manure since it's not really doing anything for me right now. Does anyone have any tips for composting? I'll definitely mix in organic food matters and maybe horse manure- that also is a good fertilizer (again, I know from experience) but it _must_ be composted or it will burn plants.
> Thanks!
> Taylor


It is more than proven, Rabbit manure is an excellent fertilizer, That's what was used for our gardens, It doesn't smell, it's very small and easy to apply. and most importantly, it's free... those rabbits are naturally poop machines.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Feb 26, 2020)

TaylorBug said:


> I've done a little research and I know from experience that rabbit manure makes an excellent fertilizer- and can be spread fresh since it's not "hot". We spread it on our little 1/4 acre corn garden this summer and had EXCELLENT results with our crop. Since I raise rabbits and I'm expanding my operation, I might as well make something out of my manure since it's not really doing anything for me right now. Does anyone have any tips for composting? I'll definitely mix in organic food matters and maybe horse manure- that also is a good fertilizer (again, I know from experience) but it _must_ be composted or it will burn plants.
> Thanks!
> Taylor


For additional growing power, add some rabbit dung to the compost pile. Composting rabbit manure is an easy process and the end result will be the ideal fertilizer for garden plants and crops. Simply add your rabbit manure to the compost bin or pile and then add in equal amounts of straw and wood shavings...


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Feb 27, 2020)

TaylorBug said:


> I've done a little research and I know from experience that rabbit manure makes an excellent fertilizer- and can be spread fresh since it's not "hot". We spread it on our little 1/4 acre corn garden this summer and had EXCELLENT results with our crop. Since I raise rabbits and I'm expanding my operation, I might as well make something out of my manure since it's not really doing anything for me right now. Does anyone have any tips for composting? I'll definitely mix in organic food matters and maybe horse manure- that also is a good fertilizer (again, I know from experience) but it _must_ be composted or it will burn plants.
> Thanks!
> Taylor


Not really common here in the Philippines since we don't have a lot of rabbits, but the market actually has a lot of them for sale. But I bet they are extremely effective since they eat plants/veggies commonly.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 10, 2020)

TaylorBug said:


> I've done a little research and I know from experience that rabbit manure makes an excellent fertilizer- and can be spread fresh since it's not "hot". We spread it on our little 1/4 acre corn garden this summer and had EXCELLENT results with our crop. Since I raise rabbits and I'm expanding my operation, I might as well make something out of my manure since it's not really doing anything for me right now. Does anyone have any tips for composting? I'll definitely mix in organic food matters and maybe horse manure- that also is a good fertilizer (again, I know from experience) but it _must_ be composted or it will burn plants.
> Thanks!
> Taylor


That is a good topic and I really agree, But one of my rabbits died because of unknown causes, I hope this can be solved.


----------



## CraftyHen (Mar 10, 2020)

Here's my compost set-up. Its next to garden, which is next to rabbit barn and chicken coops. Rabbit and Bird poop, bedding, garden scraps that the animals don't eat, coffee grounds, spent grains from hubby (home brewed beer)...it goes into far right section. Gets turned as needed and when it is about 1/2 way broken down, it gets turned/moved into the section to immediate left. Once it reaches the last section it's wheeled directly into garden. 
Since my rabbits are housed inside a structure w/concrete floor, I use dropping pans and fashioned poop screens to rest on top. The poop stays dry and goes into a dedicated poop tote bin. It gets used all over the place, garden, flower beds, yard in general. Extra is sold. The pans have pine shavings in them to counter the pre smell. That is what goes on compost heap, along with any poop that is swept up.


----------



## CraftyHen (Mar 10, 2020)

In fall I cover garden on compost and all the dry rabbit poop I have. By time snow melts in spring it's a layer of beautiful dirt
 😄


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 10, 2020)

TaylorBug said:


> My mamaw kept a compost pile for a long time so I figured I would do something like that. She kept old ice cream pails and filled them with scraps to dump on her compost pile.


That’s what we use!! I’ve cream Pale!!😀👍


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 10, 2020)

CraftyHen said:


> View attachment 70736
> Here's my compost set-up. Its next to garden, which is next to rabbit barn and chicken coops. Rabbit and Bird poop, bedding, garden scraps that the animals don't eat, coffee grounds, spent grains from hubby (home brewed beer)...it goes into far right section. Gets turned as needed and when it is about 1/2 way broken down, it gets turned/moved into the section to immediate left. Once it reaches the last section it's wheeled directly into garden.
> Since my rabbits are housed inside a structure w/concrete floor, I use dropping pans and fashioned poop screens to rest on top. The poop stays dry and goes into a dedicated poop tote bin. It gets used all over the place, garden, flower beds, yard in general. Extra is sold. The pans have pine shavings in them to counter the pre smell. That is what goes on compost heap, along with any poop that is swept up.


Oh. I have to tell you. Chickens love that beer grain. They prefer that over regular feed. We only give them a little at a time as a treat. But they love it!  We get it from the local brewery for the pigs ducks chickens garden etc


----------



## CraftyHen (Mar 10, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Oh. I have to tell you. Chickens love that beer grain. They prefer that over regular feed. We only give them a little at a time as a treat. But they love it!  We get it from the local brewery for the pigs ducks chickens garden etc


Haha yes they do. They get a bit before the rest goes to compost.  I swear they know when it's a brew day. 😁


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 11, 2020)

CraftyHen said:


> View attachment 70736
> Here's my compost set-up. Its next to garden, which is next to rabbit barn and chicken coops. Rabbit and Bird poop, bedding, garden scraps that the animals don't eat, coffee grounds, spent grains from hubby (home brewed beer)...it goes into far right section. Gets turned as needed and when it is about 1/2 way broken down, it gets turned/moved into the section to immediate left. Once it reaches the last section it's wheeled directly into garden.
> Since my rabbits are housed inside a structure w/concrete floor, I use dropping pans and fashioned poop screens to rest on top. The poop stays dry and goes into a dedicated poop tote bin. It gets used all over the place, garden, flower beds, yard in general. Extra is sold. The pans have pine shavings in them to counter the pre smell. That is what goes on compost heap, along with any poop that is swept up.


That looks so organized, I hope we have such clean and efficient setup. keep it up. That looks just amazing.


----------



## CraftyHen (Mar 11, 2020)

YourRabbitGirl said:


> That looks so organized, I hope we have such clean and efficient setup. keep it up. That looks just amazing.


Thank you!


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 12, 2020)

By the way. May I know what rabbit breeds you have? They seem to look very very cute. the appearance is sooo lovely!!


----------



## CraftyHen (Mar 12, 2020)

YourRabbitGirl said:


> By the way. May I know what rabbit breeds you have? They seem to look very very cute. the appearance is sooo lovely!!


I have Rex, Champagne d'Argent, Californian and 1 buck that is a Californian-New Zealand cross. What do you raise?


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 16, 2020)

CraftyHen said:


> I have Rex, Champagne d'Argent, Californian and 1 buck that is a Californian-New Zealand cross. What do you raise?


Honestly. I don't know what breed is this, all I know is they poop help me to have a very rich soil for my plants


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 18, 2020)

TaylorBug said:


> I've done a little research and I know from experience that rabbit manure makes an excellent fertilizer- and can be spread fresh since it's not "hot". We spread it on our little 1/4 acre corn garden this summer and had EXCELLENT results with our crop. Since I raise rabbits and I'm expanding my operation, I might as well make something out of my manure since it's not really doing anything for me right now. Does anyone have any tips for composting? I'll definitely mix in organic food matters and maybe horse manure- that also is a good fertilizer (again, I know from experience) but it _must_ be composted or it will burn plants.
> Thanks!
> Taylor


Yes, we used rabbit manure for are soil before. but now that I have a new puppy. I use his manure as well. and were doing just fine.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 19, 2020)

TaylorBug said:


> I've done a little research and I know from experience that rabbit manure makes an excellent fertilizer- and can be spread fresh since it's not "hot". We spread it on our little 1/4 acre corn garden this summer and had EXCELLENT results with our crop. Since I raise rabbits and I'm expanding my operation, I might as well make something out of my manure since it's not really doing anything for me right now. Does anyone have any tips for composting? I'll definitely mix in organic food matters and maybe horse manure- that also is a good fertilizer (again, I know from experience) but it _must_ be composted or it will burn plants.
> Thanks!
> Taylor


I used rabbit manure before. but now I use pig manure since we have a lot of pigs... I work really well.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 20, 2020)

TaylorBug said:


> I've done a little research and I know from experience that rabbit manure makes an excellent fertilizer- and can be spread fresh since it's not "hot". We spread it on our little 1/4 acre corn garden this summer and had EXCELLENT results with our crop. Since I raise rabbits and I'm expanding my operation, I might as well make something out of my manure since it's not really doing anything for me right now. Does anyone have any tips for composting? I'll definitely mix in organic food matters and maybe horse manure- that also is a good fertilizer (again, I know from experience) but it _must_ be composted or it will burn plants.
> Thanks!
> Taylor


I have another addition to this dirty but very useful trade. My neighbors actually offered my food trash. and its really good in soil.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 23, 2020)

TaylorBug said:


> I've done a little research and I know from experience that rabbit manure makes an excellent fertilizer- and can be spread fresh since it's not "hot". We spread it on our little 1/4 acre corn garden this summer and had EXCELLENT results with our crop. Since I raise rabbits and I'm expanding my operation, I might as well make something out of my manure since it's not really doing anything for me right now. Does anyone have any tips for composting? I'll definitely mix in organic food matters and maybe horse manure- that also is a good fertilizer (again, I know from experience) but it _must_ be composted or it will burn plants.
> Thanks!
> Taylor


Some of the great things about rabbit waste is that it doesn't have to be composted. Rabbit manure is organic and increases poor soil composition, drainage and moisture preservation. ... Rabbit manure is higher in nitrogen than ovine, goat, chicken, cow or horse manure. Plants need nitrogen to produce strong green growth.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 24, 2020)

TaylorBug said:


> I've done a little research and I know from experience that rabbit manure makes an excellent fertilizer- and can be spread fresh since it's not "hot". We spread it on our little 1/4 acre corn garden this summer and had EXCELLENT results with our crop. Since I raise rabbits and I'm expanding my operation, I might as well make something out of my manure since it's not really doing anything for me right now. Does anyone have any tips for composting? I'll definitely mix in organic food matters and maybe horse manure- that also is a good fertilizer (again, I know from experience) but it _must_ be composted or it will burn plants.
> Thanks!
> Taylor


The planting of tomatoes can be significantly enhanced by applying rabbit manure to your soil. ... Nitrogen makes a plant grow greener and healthier so that the more nitrogen you can add to the soil, the faster the plants grow. Phosphorus is used by the plant to transform solar energy to chemical energy.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 27, 2020)

TaylorBug said:


> I've done a little research and I know from experience that rabbit manure makes an excellent fertilizer- and can be spread fresh since it's not "hot". We spread it on our little 1/4 acre corn garden this summer and had EXCELLENT results with our crop. Since I raise rabbits and I'm expanding my operation, I might as well make something out of my manure since it's not really doing anything for me right now. Does anyone have any tips for composting? I'll definitely mix in organic food matters and maybe horse manure- that also is a good fertilizer (again, I know from experience) but it _must_ be composted or it will burn plants.
> Thanks!
> Taylor


Ideally, chicken is probably the best manure for gardens, because it has a very high nitrogen content, a requirement for all plants, but it must be well composted and aged to avoid burning plants. Chicken manure is a rich source of nutrients, and is best applied in the fall or spring after getting a composting opportunity.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Apr 2, 2020)

TaylorBug said:


> I've done a little research and I know from experience that rabbit manure makes an excellent fertilizer- and can be spread fresh since it's not "hot". We spread it on our little 1/4 acre corn garden this summer and had EXCELLENT results with our crop. Since I raise rabbits and I'm expanding my operation, I might as well make something out of my manure since it's not really doing anything for me right now. Does anyone have any tips for composting? I'll definitely mix in organic food matters and maybe horse manure- that also is a good fertilizer (again, I know from experience) but it _must_ be composted or it will burn plants.
> Thanks!
> Taylor


The chickens pick and drop their manure over the food scraps. This extra supply of nitrogen (a "green") helps heat the compost pile when the food scraps (also called "greens") are combined with "brown" carbonaceous.


----------

